# *please Start A Mma Form*



## J-kid (Sep 20, 2002)

Lately there has been alot of people who like to cross-train and i believe that it would be great if Martailtalk.com could start a section just for us UFC / crosstrainers.   (JUST A GREAT IDEA)  


Your friend Judo-Kid!


----------



## Blindside (Sep 20, 2002)

Not to put martialtalk down or anything, but why try to duplicate what there is already a great example of.  I you haven't found it already:

www.mixedmartialarts.com 

you are looking for the Underground Forum, it has been around for years.  Oh, and if you are interested in MMA, try picking up the Fighters Notebook from there, it is a great resource.

Lamont


----------



## Kenpo_student (Sep 20, 2002)

there is another mma and k-1 forums at sherdog.net if you are interested.


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 20, 2002)

> but why try to duplicate what there is already a great example of



Because here there isn't so much ego and kids full of piss and vinegar.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 20, 2002)

not so sure bout that.......


----------



## Marginal (Sep 20, 2002)

No question that the Sherdog forums tend to be far more ego driven. Only there can you get people who insist that getting kicked doesnt' matter if it's derived from TKD etc...


----------



## Kenpo_student (Sep 20, 2002)

The guys at sherdog make me laugh though. They refuse to believe that any Martial art besides Thai fighting and BJJ are completely worthless. If you listen to these guys Ed Parker in his prime would have had his *** handed to him by a guy who had taken Thai boxing for a month.  

Oh well you can't argue with someone who knows everything I guess.


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo_student _
> 
> *The guys at sherdog make me laugh though. They refuse to believe that any Martial art besides Thai fighting and BJJ are completely worthless. If you listen to these guys Ed Parker in his prime would have had his *** handed to him by a guy who had taken Thai boxing for a month.
> 
> Oh well you can't argue with someone who knows everything I guess. *



I don't know, that sounds remarkably like alot of people on this site as well!!


7sm


----------



## Marginal (Sep 20, 2002)

Nah, at their worst, they can't really rival the humanoids who inhabit the striking forum on Sherdog.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 20, 2002)

I use to spend time there. It has some good post, but there is alot of trolling going on over there. Also if you did traditional martial arts, and what I mean traditional anything other than MMA, BJJ, Muay Thai, or submission Grappling. You where told your art sucked, that it wouldn't work in a real situation BLAH, BLAH, BLAH. I find that this site is pretty good about monitoring the post and trying to keep things cool. One of the things I liked. The only time I go over there is to check on seminars or events. I would like UFC section as long as it doesn't get to flame wars and 3rd grader stuff.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2002)

If theres enough demand for it, we're happy to add it.  I think we had one a while back, but it didn't see any traffic so we rolled it into the General forum.  If we can get 10 folks to say 'lets add a MMA/UFC forum to MartialTalk' I'll make sure it gets done.  Hows that?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2002)

The Grappling forum is probably a reasonable palce for many MMA discussions.


----------



## J-kid (Sep 20, 2002)

There is a demand  Its not just grappling its also striking.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> 
> *There is a demand  Its not just grappling its also striking. *



I understand. Given the level of traffic in Grappling, and the fact that grappling is usually a part of the mixture, I still feel this is a good way to demonstarte sufficient interest in the subject.


----------



## J-kid (Sep 20, 2002)

Would be about diffrent crosstraining tips for diffrent styles of martial art.  Like if a tkd guy wanted to know what would be a good idea of cross training he could post there or if someone wanted to conpare styles of cross training there is a bunch of diffrent reasons we need this new form THANKS JUDO kid.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2002)

So, post a poll and see what the responce is.  A few other ways to go is to point out other threads that dealt with MMA.  This gives us something to base and evaluate the request on.


----------



## J-kid (Sep 20, 2002)

Perhaps someone running the web site can make a poll besides my spelling/grammer i am working on so i think you might be better suited to make the poll with the right questions.  
YOUR FRIEND judo-kid


----------

